# GreenIT



## technoguru (Jan 21, 2009)

What is mean by GreenIT?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.bmighty.com/ebusiness/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207400760


----------



## crashie (Jan 21, 2009)

or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_computing


----------

